# My website!



## footballfan993 (Jan 15, 2016)

So I recently bought a domain and space to host my website, www.tylerwarnecke.com

it currently isn't much, it's based off of an assignment I had to do for class, and the contact form doesn't work yet, but I will continue to work with it and enhance it, the more I learn about code, I'm only in my first semester with this new major, and just finished my first basic HTML class, and only coding class. 

Do you have a website? Do you have any tips for someone that's writing all of their own code?


----------



## goodguy (Jan 16, 2016)

If you want to look check my site in my signature bellow.
I know nothing about building internet sites, never the less my site I build complitly on my own.
I am sorry to say your site really isnt interesting and the pictures are very raw (and I dont mean picture format), makes me feel your skills are very new.

If you are asking us for feedback on site building then maybe someone else more computer savvy then me will be able to help.
If you want feedback on your site as a photogrpher my advise is first start working on your skills as a photographer, improve and then when you are ready put yourself out there and look for people to photograph.

Good luck


----------



## Designer (Jan 16, 2016)

I've never attempted to create a website, but the biggest thing I see is your choice of colors.  Can't even make out what the blue type is for instance.


----------



## snowbear (Jan 16, 2016)

Grab a cup or glass of your favorite beverage and browse through the W3C website.  There is a lot of technical papers that you don't really want to read, but there are a few articles, tutorials and reference guides on design and coding - mostly with how to conform to standards.  I believe there are some validation tools available that should let you assess your pages.

One thing to try - use different browsers and see how your page looks in each one.


----------



## AdrianBeaky (Jan 16, 2016)

Not a bad first attempt. Been in your shoes before. Are you doing this all in Notepad? The design definitely takes me back to 1999 with the basic HTML coding  Reminds me a lot of my first website I coded back over 10-15 years ago. Keep at it and post updates when you learn new code and more advanced techniques (especially when you start delving into CSS). I'm very curious to see the evolution of your site and without a doubt as you take more classes, your skills with grow 10 fold. Who knows. You knock it out of the park with your designs, you can have a niche in the photography website building business


----------



## footballfan993 (Jan 17, 2016)

Thanks for the feedback, and yes, I'm very new to coding, I just had my first class from September to December. But I'll keep adding new code as I go through my courses and learn more.


----------



## RichBrown (Feb 12, 2016)

Great job, add a few photos to the homepage to capture your visitors attention!


----------



## Jesse17 (Feb 12, 2016)

- Download editra for free if you're not using some sort of editor other than a word processor, already.
- Try not to EVER use fixed px numbers. Instead use % so everything scales to individual screens. You can use min and max px in conjunction with %
- Learn to use divisions, basically <div></div> tags you can put around any parts of your page and then assign styles to those divisions in your .css
- Learn to use class and id in your .css
- Learn to use php and particular what's called an include, it will allow you to put parts of your page (like your menu) in a separate file then instead of editing the menu on every single page when you change something, you just change it in the one file and it will change on all the pages.

I'm no expert, far from it. I've just hobbied around with web page design for about 15 years. Like you I started with pure html, and every new site I do is better than the last. PM me if you have any specific questions.


----------

